# Happy Chinese New Year!

## EricHsu

祝全世界的兔兔用户新年快乐~ 

身体, 学业, 事业, 家庭, 爱情... 都和兔兔一样优化再优化!  :Laughing: 

Best wishes for all of you gentoo users!

----------

## linky_fan

凌晨00:04发个祝福, 新年快乐啊, 大家.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## punkid

新年快乐，为了地球环境和资源，请自觉减少购买传统纸，您大可在百元钞票上写下祝语并寄给我，谢谢您对地球环保事业的支持。

----------

## thersites

Happy New Year to you all 

能 帮 我 一 下马 ？

Well, I can enter those charecters into firefox with scim, but see only junk in the gentoo/chinese forum. EricHsu's homepage is OK, as is my email inbox and Distrowatch.com.

I recompiled glibc without userlocales to check if I was missing anything there, and have got lots of fonts, all entered in xorg.conf.

谢 谢 ！

----------

## tcbounce

Don't say Chinese New year. The politically correct answer would be Lunar new year  :Razz:  I'm an Aussie in Korea  :Razz:  And i'm Enjoying the holiday too.

Cheers,

Luke

----------

## thersites

doh! I just needed to change the encoding *inside* Firefox.

----------

## stanleyhuang

Happy new year gentoo fans!!

I use Firefox too and have character encoding problems also. It seems Firefox can't well auto-detect language on page.

----------

## EricHsu

 *thersites wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well, I can enter those charecters into firefox with scim, but see only junk in the gentoo/chinese forum. EricHsu's homepage is OK, as is my email inbox and Distrowatch.com.
> 
> 

 

Happy new year! 

Have you set your browser's charater encoding to UTF-8 while browsing this forum? This whole forum is UTF-8 encoded to support both simplified Chinese & traditional Chinese  :Smile: 

----------

## EricHsu

 *tcbounce wrote:*   

> Don't say Chinese New year. The politically correct answer would be Lunar new year  I'm an Aussie in Korea  And i'm Enjoying the holiday too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Luke

 

OK~ Happy Lunar New Year!  :Very Happy: 

I read an article several days ago mentioning that many asian countries celebrate the Lunar  new year too.

Well, it's originally from China  :Smile: 

Anyway, the most important thing is: the more festivals we have, the more holidays we could enjoy!! yeah!

----------

